# New and have question ?



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi , I am new to this board and won't really be diagnois from M. D. untill i see him wed. I know that i have IBS for sure and now iam looking at fibro for all the other pain. I have had all the test done for the bladder pain like ex-rays , cat scan, bladder scope and nothing has came back wrong. I have continous pain in my lower back , mid setion of back, across my shoulders, and SEVER bladder pain. I am taking bentyl for colon and bladder spasms, zoloft , and just started on Nurontine. My questions are does this sound like fibro ? Does anyone take nuerontine ? If so what kind of luck good or bad have you had with it? I don't mean to offend anybody i am just seeking some support . Thank you for any replys.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Boggs, Welcome to this BB from the IBSselfhelp group! Did you do a search over there, here or on other boards for Neurontin? I thought someone mentioned that it helped their IBS, perhaps abd. discomfort-wise. I have not tried Neurontin. I know some at our fibro support group have, and have said it was helpful. I have heard that some with irritable bowel, and fibro also have irritable bladder problems. I do not, but I wish you well with your M.D. appointment on Wed.. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Thank you very much for answearing this post moldie i was starting to think no one was going to . I have tried the ibs self help group and the parkview group on the nurontine. I didn't get even 1 reply from the parkview group. Maybe it is because i am new . I will give a post on my results from my M. D. thank you again.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:Welcome to the fm board. You will find that we are a friendly group of supporters here, just as the IBS group is. We might be a bit slower in responding to your questions.FM is a diagnosis made after everything else is ruled out. As for myself,I tend to have a lot pain in the same areas as you do. I also get a lot of headaches, fatigue, and IBS ©. A rheumatologist is usually the one who makes the diagnosis. There are also trigger points on the body when pressed are very tender to the touch. I know when I was diagnosed years ago, I had 11 points that were sore to the touch.It would be difficult to say whether you have it or not. Only a doctor can tell you that. I hope that you find a compassionate and understanding one. Try to educate yourself and your family on FM.My new rheumatologist advised me to eat properly (whatever that means), aerobic exercise (walking). I am taking yoga now too and find that the stretching helps.Try not to be too hard on yourself, because I was at the beginning. I realize that I will never be my old self again. I do what I can on the days that I feel better and less on my bad days. Go, with the flow, I say, but never give up.I also take Zoloft. I've been on it for 6 years now and find that it helps. Especially when I don't get sleep (another fm symptom) I start getting cranky. It just levels everything out. As for the Nurontine, I've never heard of this medication. What is it used for? Maybe some of the other gals on the board has used it and can give you some info.In the meantime, be good to yourself and let us know how your doc appointment went.Join us on the fm chatline on Mondays evenings (I'm on eastern time ### 9:30 p.m.).


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Weener, thank you for your post I sorry if i seem alittle harh in the last post . I am sure that thay are good caring people on this board too . I get soooo frustrated at times with all of this. I always was in great shape all my life and now it seems to be one thing after another. I am so tierd of the pain it makes me sick . Everyday i try to wake up with a good attitude and positive thinking. Then it is like a merry go round i feel good for a little while then i just want to go back to bed. I am supporting a family of 5 and staying home from work is not a option. I pray everyday that this will come to a end . I am sorry for venting so much but i don't let my wife know about all the pain because she worries about me to much. Groups like this one is the one thing that is helping me through all of this. THANK YOU for your concern.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

Hi Boggs,I hope you will try some of the natural things I suggested at the IBS board. They have been really miraculous for my fibro. My mother took Neurontin for the pain in her legs, which may have been fibro, not sure, but it helped her a lot. However, it made her very drowsy. Natural supplements that I've used have NO side effects. There is nothing to lose by trying, but you have to give natural products at least a month and probably more to give them a fair trial. If they work, it will take a while to know for sure.


----------

